# Good Breeder???



## wotrocks (May 30, 2012)

Hi, I´m new to the site  and pretty much a novice to the GSD breed in general, though I have been doing my research.
I am interested in getting a puppy, though I´m still open to dogs as old as 6 months. I was wondering if anyone knew of some good breeders in the Houston, Texas/Texas area. I´m open to breeders as far east as Alabama/Tennessee and as far north as Oklahoma. I´d prefer to stay in Texas/Louisiana though.
If you know of any less reputable breeders I´d love for you to pm me with your opinions.
FYI. I live in the city, but I have a nice fenced in back yard. I´m looking for a family pet, preferably European WL. I am also interested in possibly getting into Schutzhund. Sorry if I´m leaving off any information. :help:


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/choosing-breeder/183100-new-gsd-tx.html
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/choosing-breeder/181474-looking-breeders-around-east-texas.html
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/choosing-breeder/176962-gsd-breeders-texas.html
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/choosing-breeder/179434-couple-tx-breeders-need-advice.html
http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...46-seeking-breeder-recommendations-texas.html
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/choosing-breeder/177537-looking-breeders-again.html
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/choosing-breeder/153096-breeder-houston-texas.html
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/choosing-breeder/175987-texas-breeder-advice-needed-plz.html


----------



## kam214 (Mar 3, 2012)

Definitely check out the above links.

Just want to give you some food for thought too...if you buy a pup that is in the 4-6 month age bracket, just realized you have missed a HUGE and detrimental period of the pup's life as far as socialization goes.

A good breeder that still has a pup that is older (3-6 months) will regularly socialize the pup to make sure the pup is exposed to life outside the breeder's property.

HOWEVER, a lot of breeders DON'T and the pup has never left the property.

This is a huge, huge problem and can be a nightmare to be saddled with unless you are prepared for a lot of training, effort, patience and time. Even more difficult if you are not experienced with GSDs.

Trust me...I live it. I have posted on other threads in more detail but long story short, my breeder who I THOUGHT was reputable, was a huge liar. I paid $1600 for a 6 month old gorgeous female pup. When I met Sasha, it was an absolute made in heaven, love at first type of connection. The breeder told me she had been well socialized and very regularly socialized and was perfect with everyone she met. I bought her...at about 2 weeks in (after she settled) it was quite clear she had NEVER been socialized. Total fear aggression issues. I called the breeder and the breeder played completely dumb...she told me she just had not had time to ever socialize the pup because she (the breeder) had fallen ill. Ummmmmm ok... Funny how she told me the polar opposite before she had my money.

Anyways, I caught the breeder in some other lies as well. She said she would take Sasha back and replace her with an 8 week old pup so I could socialize the new pup myself. Yeah, sure...now that I am attached to Sasha. I just couldn't return Sasha because who knows what her fate may have been if she went to a different owner. I am SO dedicated to rehabilitating Sasha because she truly is my heart dog. It is a huge, huge commitment though dealing with her issues. After being in professional private training for one day a week since February, it's paying off. She's much much better and constantly improving. 

Anyways, I got way off course but make sure if you get an older pup, to ask a LOT of questions in regards to socialization. I do believe temperament issues are genetic as well, but when you also add in a lack of socialization, it could be disastrous. Don't be afraid to ask tons of questions and don't accept half a$$ed answers from the breeder no matter how much you fall for a pup.

Good luck and make sure to post any breeders you are considering here


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Emoore said:


> http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/choosing-breeder/183100-new-gsd-tx.html
> http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/choosing-breeder/181474-looking-breeders-around-east-texas.html
> http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/choosing-breeder/176962-gsd-breeders-texas.html
> http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/choosing-breeder/179434-couple-tx-breeders-need-advice.html
> ...


Wow Emoore, great job finding all those links!


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

Would also suggest visiting clubs in your area if you are interested in schutzhund


----------

